# -



## jw (Sep 1, 2010)

-


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Sep 1, 2010)

One plus of being EP is that you never have to worry about the composer "coming out."


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 1, 2010)

2 Thes. 2:11.


----------



## kvanlaan (Sep 1, 2010)

I simply don't understand how he or anyone else, once having chosen an openly and unrepentant lifestyle, could possibly retain their faith or title thereof. I don't condemn him, but the Bible does. How does one read it faithfully and not see God's displeasure with that lifestyle? 

I looked up Azariah Southworth, the guy he's touring with, and his blog is just SO wrong. The latest article is about how the church needs to apologize for how it made him feel whiel he was growing up, and how his parents need to change their attitudes towards him (the ME ME ME comes through loud and clear). If we are faithful believers, we should tell the truth in love, but we must tell the truth (and if it is not done in love, we've got bigger issues anyway).


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 1, 2010)

Were is the Unity? Come on you guys. Just kidding. How sad. He was my Dad's favorite comtemporary singer.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Sep 1, 2010)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Were is the Unity? Come on you guys. Just kidding. How sad. He was my Dad's favorite comtemporary singer.



My father in law had all of his music as well. It is somewhat funny (but truly sad as well) that when encouraging his son to use his musical gifts for God, he nearly always pointed to Ray Boltz as an example.


----------



## BJClark (Sep 1, 2010)

Josh,


----------



## caddy (Sep 1, 2010)

^
Indeed BJ


----------



## Steve Curtis (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes, Josh 
Very well said.


----------



## Leslie Koster (Sep 7, 2010)

I applaud your letter with it's sensitivity and honesty Josh. I used to listen to his music and enjoy his talent but when it was revealed that he has chosen to live the homosexual life style I removed him from music choice. I even asked my church at that time, to remove his music from their song list or background music. 

I have family who as a child grew up going to church but as an adult chose to live an openly gay lifestyle. I told him I still love him but don't agree with his lifestyle choice. It is funny how anyone who opposes the gay lifestyle is a hater even when you show them nothing but love.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 7, 2010)

Excellent post, Josh!


----------



## Leslie Koster (Sep 25, 2010)

Joshua said:


> Leslie Koster said:
> 
> 
> > I applaud your letter with it's sensitivity and honesty Josh. I used to listen to his music and enjoy his talent but when it was revealed that he has chosen to live the homosexual life style I removed him from music choice. I even asked my church at that time, to remove his music from their song list or background music.
> ...


 
Being a school bus driver I see the aforementioned life style in the schools I have driven for. It seems, sadly, to be accepted as just another way of expressing oneself.


----------

